# Budgie wet & dirty vent



## mikepui (Sep 15, 2018)

Hello, found my budgie having wet and dirty vent and his poops are wet green with white spot. Though sometimes he still pooped dry black with white spot.

Other than this, he is fine without any discharge at his eyes and cere. He's eating, drinking and sleeping well, too.

Any advice on this?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your budgie is stressed right now because he's in a new environment. 
In a few days time, the situation should resolve itself. 
He will probably preen off any "dirties" around his vent on his own.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

As said above, many times when a budgie is new, they’re stressed out. This makes their eating schedule off, and the digestion will be a bit upset. 

Keep us posted. Most likely this is normal, and poop will become regular once your budgie settles in. If not, an avian vet check up will be a good idea.


----------



## mikepui (Sep 15, 2018)

Thank you for the advice, peeps! Yesterday I came home from work and saw he was not so active and has been lingering at his seed cups, then I took a closer look to only find he has finished up all the seeds. So I fed him some millet and strawberry and he devoured the millet. 

After the meal, he was hyper at night and playing and jumping around his toys and refusing to go to bed. Then he quiet down by 930PM and I able to cover his cage with blanket. Hopefully he got better. Will keep monitoring.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Sounds good Mike.  Please keep us posted. 

What’s his name? We’d love to see pics too!


----------

